

10 million users is not the new 1 million - gauravsc
http://www.businessinsider.com/10-million-users-is-not-the-new-1-million-2012-8

======
briandear
The writer of this article is a dumbass. The whole point of Dixon's post was
to explain the shift to transactional models. As a side note, he said 10m
users was a Series A benchmark, not a funding benchmark. Plenty of under 10m
user sites can and do raise seed rounds.

